# Nashville, TN



## oldman (Oct 26, 2017)

We spent last week in Nashville and Memphis, Tennessee and still didn't see and do everything that we wanted to do. We have been there 4 or 5 times before, but this time, we weren't on any timetable, so we were able to take out time and get more done. We sent to Hendersonville and saw Johnny Cash's home on the lake, along with a few others. BTW, it's up for sale with a cool price tag of $2.9 million. We dodged the Grand Ole Opry and Graceland because we were already there and done that. We did go to Cash's and Jones's Museum. Took a riverboat ride on the showboat of the General Jackson. The food was good and the entertainment was fine. It was a beautiful week down there, except for Sunday, but we planned appropriately and did indoor stuff, like vising the Country Music Museum. And, we also had to hit the American Pickers Museum and Shop that some people watch on TV. Lastly, I also ate at my favorite Nashville restaurant, "The Wild Horse Saloon", which is just off of Broadway on 2nd Avenue a few doors up from The Hard Rock Cafe. 

I would recommend the trip down there to anyone who has never visited the area or is a Country music fan. I tried to upload several pictures, but I kept getting the message, "Upload Failed." So, I apologize for that. The picture below (if you can see it) is Johnny Cash's lake house. I did a copy and paste, so maybe you can and maybe you can't see it.


----------



## oldman (Oct 28, 2017)

A young Loretta Lynn:



George & Tammy:

 

Here's a picture of George Jones' Tractor that he drove to town to pick up some booze, so he wouldn't get arrested for DUI.



A picture of my Dad's favorite Country singer, Hank Williams:



The "man In Black's" last video:


----------



## terry123 (Oct 28, 2017)

Sounds like a wonderful trip and love the photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------

